# تاكسى الرومانسية



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

صباح الحب♫♥

 مسااء الرومانسيه♫♥

 رومانسية على خد الحب

 وشغف على بساط الود

 تاكسي الرومانسية








 سيمضي لـ محطات القلوب

 عند وهج الشموع 

 من خلال خمس أسئلة ملونة بالرومانسية 

 بدعوة من تاكسي الرومانسية 

 هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى

 بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟

 ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟

 متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟

 لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟

 لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ 

 مرحباً بكم وجولة ممتعة في تاكسي الرومانسية

 سيكون لي عودة قريبة لاختيار اول ضيوفنا 

 سيتم اضافات اسماء ضيوفنا اللي شرفونا بالرد علي الموضوع وبالترتيب

1-  دوناااااا

2-  بوب

3- جيلان

4- روزيتااااا

5- oesi no

6- بنت العدرا

7- جووووووون

8- عاشقة

9- بسم الصليب

10- ماجد

11- انجيلا

12- كليمو

13- كريتك

14- GOSPEL LIFE

MAX MIKE -15

16- الاسد المرقصي

17- شميران

18- كوكو مان

19- ديدي

20- سبارو

21- جوجو

22- سندريلا

23- كيرلس

24- سوسو

25- ميتو

26- نانسي

27- نيتااا

28- ++كيرلس++

29- انريكي

30- بنت الكنيسة

31- ميرو

32- مارتينا فوفو
 ​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

ضيفة الحلقة الاولي

هي

الجميلة دونااااااااااااااا

اتفضلي يا دونااااااااا في تاكسي الرومانسية
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2011)

*مش نتفق الاول التاكسى ده هياخد منى كام  
شوفتى رومانسيه اكتر من كده يا روزايتى ههههههههههههه
الاول ميرررسى خالص على الاستضافه الغاليه دى وندخل بقى فى الموضوع 
الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
 بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟
لا طبعااا الرومانسيه دى مشاعر انسانيه عامه لا تختص بيها البنت بس بالعكس اوقات بنلاقى راجل رومانسى اكتر من البنت 
يمكن هو مش مطلوب يكون الراجل مفرط فى الرومانسيه لاسباب كتيره صعب نرغى فيها دلوقتى

ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟
كيكة الرومانسيه  مقاديرها
مقدار كبييييييير من الحب + مقداار اكبرمن التفاهم +بعض من الاحتمال والتسامح 
تبقى النتيجه فى النهايه احلى كيكه ياكلها اتنين

متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟
الحب يكون كامل الدسم ومفيد للانسان لما يكون صادق ومرايته مش عاميه
يعنى ميكونشى مجرد مشاعر باطله وفى غير محلها أو لحد ميستحقش حبنا
يكون الحب هادف وواعى وناضج يعنى ميكونشى ناقص سوا علشان ميوجعشى البطن قصدى القلب هههههههههه
لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟
احياناً للاسف بتكون خاينه لما توقف دور العقل وتقوله معلشى اركن انت على جنب هههههههه
تحجيم دور العقل فى الحب بيأدى لحاجات كتير صعبة الهضم 
لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ 
بنحتاج الرومانسيه علشان الرومانسيه بتخفف احمال الحياه وصعابها 
زى النسمه   اللى بنحتاجها فى يوم حر فى عز الصيف 
ممكن بقى على جنب يا اسطى 
وووو الحساب عند روزايتى لو سمحت ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش نتفق الاول التاكسى ده هياخد منى كام  ​*
> * شوفتى رومانسيه اكتر من كده يا روزايتى ههههههههههههه​*
> * الاول ميرررسى خالص على الاستضافه الغاليه دى وندخل بقى فى الموضوع ​*
> * الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى​*
> ...




الله عليكي يا دونا

كلامك عسل زيك

والحساب عندي يا قمر التوصيلة دي مجاني للحلوين ههههههههه

نورتي يا دونا وميرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

ضيف الحلقة الثانية

هو

المميز جدا

بوب
​


----------



## bob (24 مايو 2011)

*يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
اصطبحنا و اصطبح الملك لله 
تاكسي السحاب لو سمحت ماهي رومانسية بقي ههههههههههه*



> *هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
> 
> بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟*


*هو بطبع تكوين الانثي ان بيكون العاطفة عندها جياشة حلوة جياشة دي ؟ ههههههههه
فهي اكيد بتكون اكثر رومانسية و اكثر الاهتمام بالحب و اعياده و كلماته و هداياه
لكن كل ده بيجي علي الراجل هو اللي بيدفع هههههههه
الرجل بحكم تكوينة بيبقي عقله غالبا مسيطر علي مشاعره فبيبقي اقل رومانسيا مش معدوم منها *


> *ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟*


*الدقيق ابيض زي القلوب من ناحية بعض و ليس تصيد الاخطاء. التسامح و البعد عن المشاكل اللي ممكن تبوظ الفراولة. التوافق الفكري بين الطرفين و الاجتماعي بين الاسرتين . تقديم التنازلات من الطرفين بهدف احترام الطرف الاخر*


> *متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟*


*ممممممم اكيد بيقي كامل الدسم لما بيكون مبني علي اساس متين(مبني علي الصخر) و ده اكيد ربنا 
بعد كده يجي بقي الصدق في الحب مش اللعب بالمشاعر و تاكد كل طرف من مشاعره قبل ما يقول للطرف التاني 
حاجه اخيره ان الحب يكون علي الارض مش في السماء و يحلم بانه حيجيب فرس ابيض و يعدي علي الزوزا و يصفرلها و هي تنزل (لازم يعيشوا الواقع)*


> *لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟*


*انا راي انها غالبا بتخون لانها بتلغي جانب كبير من التفكير بعقلانية*


> *لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ *


*الرومانسية ديه اجمل شعور ممكن الانسان يحس بيه غالبا ما بيهرب بينا للسحاب و بيبعد عننا هموم الحياه وكمان هو بيبقي انجذاب طبيعي للجنس الاخر*
*الحساب عند الباشا هنا هههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم*
> * اصطبحنا و اصطبح الملك لله *
> * تاكسي السحاب لو سمحت ماهي رومانسية بقي ههههههههههه*
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه كلامك جميل يا باشا

منك نستفيد

وماشي الحساب عندي للكل عشان التوصيلة دي مجاني ههههههههههه

نورتني يا بوب وميرسي للتقييم​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

ضيفة الحلقة الثالثة

هي القمره

جيلان​


----------



## جيلان (25 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صباح الحب♫♥
> ​




صباح الفل 




> بدعوة من تاكسي الرومانسية
> 
> هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
> 
> بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟



لا طبعا هو كل حاجة علينا بس ولا ايه هههههههه
الحياه بين اى اتنين شركة فى كل حاجة والرومانسية هى تعبير عن حب واكيد مينفعش يبقى ده موجود من جانب واحد لا من جانب البنت بس ولا الراجل لوحده
فى حالات شفتها موضوع الرومانسية ميفرقش معاها وبتكتفى ان الشخص ده بيحبها حتى لو معبرش عن ده لكن الاكتر بيحب يحس بده بالكلام بالافعال بالمفاجأت
كدى يعنى تلطيف شوية كفايا الى بنشوفه فى الدنيا مش هيبقى من كل ناحية ههههههه
اكيد للاتنين مش للبنت بس 




> ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟




لازم الاتنين يكملو بعض عشان المقادير تكون مظبوطة لان ممكن اتنين يكونو كويسين جدا لكنهم مع بعض مينفعوش او ميصلحوش لبعض
عشان كدى لازم الحب مع التوافق مع التحمل يعنى لو واحد اتنرفز التانى يهدى الامور كدى الحياه هتبقى حلوة




> متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟



الحب يكون كامل الدسم لما ميلغيش العقل ويكونو الاتنين ماشيين فى طريق واحد عشان ميحصلش اى صدمات فى الاخر 
اكيد مش هندرسه زى المشروع بس المشاعر لوحدها والاندافع غلط



> لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟



مش دايما تكون صادقة لازم العقل يشتغل مع المشاعر (الى بيقولو عليها القلب ) ولازم تحكم فى النفس لان المشاعر لوحدها بدون تحكم ممكن تدفع الانسان لتصرفات غلط ممكن يندم عليها 
ضيفى عليهم الكرامة كمان مع اختلاف وجهات النظر فيها فى ناس تقول الحب بكرامة ناس تقول من غير وانا رأيى الكرامة حاجة مهمة جدا




> لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟



زى ما قولت تعبير عن الحب وتلطيف بيكفى انك لما تعدى مع الشخص الاقرب لقلبك بتحسى انك بتملكى الدنيا كلها 
والرومانسية بتقلل الملل وروتين الحياه الى غرقانين فيه




> مرحباً بكم وجولة ممتعة في تاكسي الرومانسية




اخدنا الجولة بس يارب ماكونش لفيت كتير عشان الاجرة متعدش
ميرسى يا قمر على العزومة الحلوة دى وعزومة يعنى مش دافعة حاجة انا:spor22: 

 
​ ميرسى لدعوتك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ​
> صباح الفل ​
> ​
> ​
> ...




هههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر ربنا يعوضك

وكلامك جميل زيك

ومش تقلقي كل الركاب علي حسابي دي جولة مفتوحة ومجانية هههههههه

نورتي يا حبيبتي​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

ومعنااااااااا الضيفة الرابعة

هي الجميلة

روزيتاااااااااااا
​


----------



## Rosetta (25 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ومعنااااااااا الضيفة الرابعة
> 
> هي الجميلة
> 
> ...



*مرررررسي يا عسولة للإختيار 





هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا طبعا الرومانسية للشباب و البنات متوفرة في الجنسين يعني 
بس أعتقد الشباب الرومانسيين إنقرضوا مع الديناصورات من زماااان هههههههه
لا هو بجد الشب مش غلط يكون رومانسي بس مش لدرجة الإفراط في الرومانسية  ​



ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مممممممم 
ممكن نحكي حب + تفاهم + مسؤولية + إحترام + حياة مشتركة وتعاون في السراء و الضراء




متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعاااااااا ممكن 
لما يكون الحب مبني على الإختيار الصحيح لكل من الطرفين 
ويكون مبني على مشاعر صادقة طاهرة وخالي من أي مصالح أو إستغلال 




لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

هو الصراحة دا السؤال إللي محيرني من زمان ههههههههه 
بس الأغلب إنه لغة القلب وحدها لا تكفي 
لازم يكون دمج بين لغة القلب و العقل 
مع إنه فعلا الشرارة الأولى تصدر من القلب أولا  




لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لأن الرومانسية هي المصدر الوحيد للراحة في هذا العالم 
كل إنسان بحاجة إلى حبيب يشعره بالحب و الطمأنينة و الراحة في عالم خلت منه هذه الأمور و إختفت 



مررررسي يا عسوووولة للموضوع الرووووعة 
دائما مواضيعك متميزة و رومانسية :Love_Mailbox:
​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مرررررسي يا عسولة للإختيار
> 
> 
> لا طبعا الرومانسية للشباب و البنات متوفرة في الجنسين يعني
> ...




ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

وانتي دايما كلامك عسل زيك

نورتيني


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

ومعانا الضيف الخامس

هو العبقري

oesi no
​


----------



## oesi no (25 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ومعانا الضيف الخامس
> 
> هو العبقري
> 
> ...


  الله يباركلك يا ست الكوتكوته 


> هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
> 
> بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟


الرومانسيه للجنسين وفيه منها على كل لون 
يعنى اوقات تلاقى بنات ارجل من الولاد فى تعاملهم مع حبايبهم 
واوقات تلاقى شباب سيس فى تعاملاتهم مع حبيباتهم 



> ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟


كيكة الرومانسيه زى كيكة الفراولة بالظبط 
كيلو حب + حبتين احساس بالاخر + وشوية بيكنبودر ( تقدير وحوار مع الاخر ) + عدم وجود مصالح مشتركة تجمع الاتنين ( تأخير الجواز او الفلوس او الحالة اللى عليها الطرف الاخر ) لازم يكون حب مجرد من السوس علشان مبيوظش الطبخه + وفراولة الكيكة واهم حاجة فيها الحنية 


> متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟


الحب كامل الدسم دة ياستى ضار بالصحة 
لكن خالى الدسم بيكون كويس  وياسلام بقى لو كان جهينة 
الحب كامل الدسم اما يكون من غير هدف ومن غير مصلحة ومفيش حد من الطرفين بيدور على  حاجة من خلال حبه للطرف التانى 
بس انا بكرر تانى الحنية والاهتمام اهم حاجة فى الحب علشان يكون كامل الدسم 

 
 


> لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟


صادقة كقلوب ولكن عندما تقيسها عقليا ممكن تكدبها 
وعكس الصدق الكدب وليس الخيانة 
 
 


> لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟


دة ليه كدة 
ايه السؤال الغريب دة
السؤال دة ميتجاوبش 
يتحس بس


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههه جميل يا جوجو

يا بتاع الاحساس انت هههههههه

ميرسي كتير للاجابات النموذجية وربنا يفرحك دايما
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة السادسة

هي العسولة اوي

بنت العدرا
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صباح الحب♫♥
> صباح العشق
> مسااء الرومانسيه♫♥
> مساء الاحساس :smil12:
> ...



*مييييييييرسى يا روزاية على الدعوة 
وموضوعك جميل خالص 
متابعة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

نورتي الموضوع كله بكلامك الرقيق

ربنا يفرحك
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

ومعانا الضيف السابع

حامي المنتدي والوطن هههههههههه

جوووووووووون
​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ومعانا الضيف السابع​
> 
> حامي المنتدي والوطن هههههههههه​
> جوووووووووون​


_* اه وبعدين يعنى طيب مش موافق *_
_*هتعملى ايه دلوقتى ؟؟؟:beee::beee::beee:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* اه وبعدين يعنى طيب مش موافق *_
> _*هتعملى ايه دلوقتى ؟؟؟:beee::beee::beee:*_​




ههههههههههه يلا يا واد جاوب:t32:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صباح الحب♫♥​
> 
> مسااء الرومانسيه♫♥
> صباح ولا مساء ؟​
> ...


_* متشكرين على الجولة الجميلة دى رجعتنى لذكريات بعشقها *_
_*مرس يا روزى  على الجولة الجميلة دى *_
_*ربنا يخليكى ويبركيك*_​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* متشكرين على الجولة الجميلة دى رجعتنى لذكريات بعشقها *_​
> _*مرس يا روزى  على الجولة الجميلة دى *_​
> _*ربنا يخليكى ويبركيك*_​




ميرسي اوي ليك يا جون علي كلامك الصح اوي واللي عجبني

ربنا يفرحك دايما​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة الثامنة

هي القمره بتاعنا

عاشقة
​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي اوي ليك يا جون علي كلامك الصح اوي واللي عجبني​
> ربنا يفرحك دايما​


* مرسى ويفرحك انتى كمان *​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (25 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صباح الحب♫♥​
> 
> مسااء الرومانسيه♫♥​ مساء السكر
> رومانسية على خد الحب​
> ...


 ميرسى حبيبتى ويارب اكون عرفت اجاوب


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ميرسى حبيبتى ويارب اكون عرفت اجاوب



اجاباتك جامده يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع كله حبيبتي

ربنا معاكي دايما​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة التاسعة

حبيبة قلبي

بسم الصليب
​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (25 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اجاباتك جامده يا قمر​
> نورتي الموضوع كله حبيبتي​
> ربنا معاكي دايما​


 بنورك ياقمراية
ميرسى
وميرسى الموضوع الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * مرسى ويفرحك انتى كمان *​




امين يا جون يفرحنا كلنا


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> بنورك ياقمراية
> ميرسى
> وميرسى الموضوع الجميل




ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبي


----------



## besm alslib (25 مايو 2011)

مسااء الرومانسيه♫♥


*مساكي فل وياسمين حبيبتي*


  سيمضي لـ محطات القلوب

  عند وهج الشموع 

  من خلال خمس أسئلة ملونة بالرومانسية 

  بدعوة من تاكسي الرومانسية 

  هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى

  بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟


*الرومانسيه بتبقى على حسب البيئه اللي الواحد اتربى فيها كل شخص مننا*

*يعني بحسها عملية وراثه*

* وما الها علاقه بجنس الانسان لان في رجال كتير كلها رومانسيه وبنفس الوقت في نساء او بنات ملهاش اي علاقه بالرومانسيه زيي كده ههههههههه*



  ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟

*برايي المقدار الاساسي ان يكون التنين بنفس التفكير يعني بيحبو الكيكه اللي بطعم الفراوله*

*لان لو واحده مثلا بتحبها بطعم الفراوله بس الطرف التاني بيحبها بطعم الشوكو وراحت هي عملاها بطعم الفراوله *

*فهتبقى بالنسبه للطرف التاني مقرفه *

*عشان كده اهم مقياس للكيكه واللي بعتبرو انه اهم من كيكة الفراوله هو الاتفاق على نوع الكيكه اللي بيحبها التنين ويعملوها سوا عشان يستطعموها سوا*

*واكيد انتي فاهماني انا مقصدش الكيكه انما اتفاق الطرفين على نوع الرومانسيه المحبب عشان مش واحد يكون مبسوط والتاني مخنوق *


  متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟

*لما يكون اهم عوامل فيه هي الاحترام الصدق المسامحه بحدود والخوف على مشاعر الطرف التاني *

  لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟

*بتخون احيانا *

  لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ 

*لان حياتنا بشكل عام روتينيه كتيررر وبطبيعتها مليئه بالاحزان والالم والخنقه *

*والرومانسيه بتعطيها طعم مختلف شوي وبترجع للواحد مشاعر خاصه وحلووة لانها بتكسر الروتين من ناحيه ومن ناحيه تانيه بتدعم العلاقه بين اي طرفين*


*موضوع عسل زي اللي كتبته بس الاساله بالرغم من انها سهله حسيت اني مش عارفه ارد عليها هههههههه*

*تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي على التوصيله دي بس هسيبلك الحساب تدفعيه انتي بقى هههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> مسااء الرومانسيه♫♥
> 
> 
> *مساكي فل وياسمين حبيبتي*
> ...




هههههههههههه لا بقي انتي جاوبتي اجابة صح الصح كمان

دايما كلامك بيعجبني لانه مقنع وجميل زيك

والتوصيلة اكيد هدية مني ليكي يا حبي هههههههههه

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

ومعانا الضيف العاشر

العضو النشيط

مااااااااااااااااجد
​


----------



## magedrn (27 مايو 2011)

احم احم اننى قد جيت اليكم اليوم بطلب من روزى هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههه اهلا يا عم انت

يلا انطلق يا حج وورينا الرومانسية ههههههههههههه​


----------



## magedrn (28 مايو 2011)

*هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى*

*بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟*
*الرومانسية شئ جميل موجود فى الانسان بطبيعته مفيش فيها فرق بين بنات او رجال انما بيتختلف ان البنت بيتبقى رومانسية زيادة شوية لانها بطبيعته رقيقة انما الرجل الرومانسية مش بيتكون فى كل الاوقات *

*ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟*
*كعكة الرومانسية تكون بطعم الفراولة اذا اضفنا لها بعض الثقة *
*وكوب من الحب الزيادة من الطرفين وبعض الاشياء الاخرى التى تعطى لها لون مثل الصدق *

*متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسمللمشاعر .؟*
*عندما يكون من الطرفين حب صادق حب جميل حب بكل معنى الحب *
*حب الحياة وحب الاستكمال مع بعض حب انك تعطى الانسان وانت مش منتظر منه مقابل حب انك تحافظ عليه وتتمنه ليه كل خير وتحاول تحقق ليه كل اللى يتمنه عندها سيكون الحب كامل الدسم*
*لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟*
*ساعات القلب بيدق على اشياء قد فى فيما تحسبها فتجدها بعقلك اشياء تافهة او اشياء غير معقولة انما لغة القلوب فى العموم صادقة لان من غير ما القلب يتكلم وينبض مش هايعيش الانسان*
*لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟*
*لان الرومانسية كل شئ فى حياتنا هى الشئ الوحيد اللى الانسان بيعتبره ليه لوحده وبس هى شئ جميل الاحساس اذا فقد من الحياة فالانسان سيشعر بالملل الرومانسية شئ جميل عندما يقبلها الانسان فى حياته او يفعلها *


----------



## magedrn (28 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اهلا يا عم انت​
> 
> يلا انطلق يا حج وورينا الرومانسية ههههههههههههه​


 انطلقت اهو يا روزى 
ايه رايك بقى فى الرومانسية بياعتى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2011)

magedrn قال:


> *هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى*
> 
> *بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟*
> *الرومانسية شئ جميل موجود فى الانسان بطبيعته مفيش فيها فرق بين بنات او رجال انما بيتختلف ان البنت بيتبقى رومانسية زيادة شوية لانها بطبيعته رقيقة انما الرجل الرومانسية مش بيتكون فى كل الاوقات *
> ...




جميل اوي يا ماجد

كلامك كله حلو اوي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2011)

magedrn قال:


> انطلقت اهو يا روزى
> ايه رايك بقى فى الرومانسية بياعتى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




احلي رومانسية يا باشا:yaka:هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم(11)

الجميلة

انجيلا
​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 مايو 2011)

هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟
*قطعا لا*
*الرومانسية مطلوبة من الطرفين يبقى الاختلاف في نسبتها عند كل طرف*
*المراة معروفة بالعاطفة يعني غالبا بتكون رومانسية اكثر*
*بس مش دايما*
*لانو كما في رجالة لا علاقة بالرومانسية كمان في ستات كده*​ 



ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟
*الاحترام وتقديم التنازلات والتفاهم *
*والصدق اللي هو اهم حاجة والتضحية اللي انقرضت في الزمن ده* ​ 



متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟
*اهم حاجة عشان يتحقق الدسم ههههه انو يكون الحب من الطرفين*
*ثم تتخلى المراة عن عنادها والراجل عن كبريائه *
*يعني مش اي مسالة حتى وان كانت غير مقصودة او كانت صغيرة يتم اخذها على انها قضية كرامة *
*لازم يستحملو بعض شويه هههههههه*​ 



لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟
*الاحتمالين معا*
*ممكن تخون فالمعروف ان الواحد لما بيحب غالبا بيعطل عقلو وبينساق ورى قلبه *
*وده ممكن يوقعو في امور يندم عليها بعدين *
*وبتكون صادقة لما بيكون في حب صادق بلا تمثيل او تكلف او تصنع *​ 



لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ 
*بدون الرومانسية الحب ناااااااااااقص *
*فالرومانسية تغذي الحب وتجدده*
*وبتخرجه من الروتين اليومي اللي احيان بيكون سبب في انهائه*​ 





*افكارك المجنونة مش بتخلص ابدا يا روزي ههههههههه*
*شكرا للاختيار يا حبي *
*ومنتظرين جنونك.. اعني افكارك ههههه دايما يا قمر*


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2011)

​


أنجيلا قال:


> هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
> بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟
> *قطعا لا*
> *الرومانسية مطلوبة من الطرفين يبقى الاختلاف في نسبتها عند كل طرف*
> ...






هههههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

اكيد هجيلك بكل ما هو مجنون ههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر
​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2011)

ومعانا الضيف رقم(12)

هو الفنان

كليمووووووووووو
​


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ومعانا الضيف رقم(12)
> 
> هو الفنان
> 
> ...



روزي

شهادتكِ وسام رفيع..

 أضعه  في معصميّ..

جدا ممتن لكِ..

 على هذا اللقب الغالي..

دمتِ بكل الخير والود ..


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2011)

طبعاً الان انتهيت..

يعني غداً نبتدي الحكاية..

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> روزي
> 
> شهادتكِ وسام رفيع..
> 
> ...




ميرسي كتير ليك يا كليمو

اكيد انت تستاهل كل خير

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> طبعاً الان انتهيت..
> 
> يعني غداً نبتدي الحكاية..
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههه في انتظارك عشان تجاوب علي الخمس اسئلة


----------



## magedrn (29 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل اوي يا ماجد
> 
> كلامك كله حلو اوي
> 
> تسلم ايدك


 ميرسى روزى انتى كلامك اللى جميل يا باشا 
وميرسى على التقييم


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2011)

magedrn قال:


> ميرسى روزى انتى كلامك اللى جميل يا باشا
> وميرسى على التقييم




العفو يا ماجد

ربنا يخليك 

ودي اقل حاجة يا باشا


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2011)

هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى

 بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟
لا فرق اي واحد منهم يستطيع ان يكون رومانسي
مع اعترافي باكثرية للبنات  

 ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟
الرومانسية شيء جميل جداً ولذيذ جداً
ونسبة صنع هذه الكيكة  تنبع من حب الاثنين لتلك الرومانسية
بما معنى لو واحد منهم لم يركب ذاك التاكسي 
والاخر ركب ..بالتأكيد::
سيبتعد الواحد عن الاخر

 متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟
عندما يجمعهم والصدق والاخلاص والتفاهم 
والتضحية فان الحب يتحول الى هياماً وعشقاً الواهد بالاخر
وليس حباً عادياً فقط 

 لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟
لغة القلب صادقة الخيانة تأتي من الدماغ
وهذا يعود الى النفسية التى لم تؤسس من الصغر على الاخلاص والحب والمحبة.وهناك راهبة قديسة بلندن قالت.
التربية الذهنية تبدأ من سن ال 6 اشهر وقد اثبت الطب بان الطفل يسمع 
ويحفظ وهو ببطن امه واثباتاً على ذلك سيدنا يسوع ماج ببطن امنا العذراء
في هذا السن
اذن التربية الذهنية تبدأ من ال 6 اشهر اللى ثلاث سنوات
وبعدها الباقي يدخل من اذن ويخرج من الثانية..
 لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ 
فعلاً وقولاً الرومانسية هي بمثابة تاكسي
الراكب بها يصل والممتنع لأي سبب كان
سيبتعد عن الشريك حتى لو كان الحب على اشده بينهما
فالرومانسية تضفي شعوراً  مميزاً للحبيبين
شعوراً لا يعرفه الا اللذين استقلوا التاكسي
انه بمثابة تجدد دائم للحب وبدون التجدد والتغير 
يتعود الاثنين على بعضهم مما يولد حالة من الزهق بعد الاحيان
فالتجدد هي سنة الحياة التجدد هو الشباب الدائم
مما يعطي للحبيبين دفعاً وتجدداً دائما وبالتالي
او باختصار الوقود ليستمر ويشتعل  هذا الحب ويتحول الى عشق ...و... هيام..
===========
*ولها سبق ان قلت اسهاماً بالرومانسية..*
احببتك شعرا..

 ولونتك بياضا..

 ورسمتك ملاكا..

 فالمدينة..

لبست  ردائهاا  الملاح..

 والليل صمد حتى الصباح..

 والنعاس هاجم  العيون..

 آواه …

 يا سيدتي..

 ثغرك  اريج الزهور..

 وعيناك يا حياتي.. ساحر..

 سحرني..

 ملك كياني..

 وسيطر على شجوني..​
*كليموووووو*



​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
> 
> بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟
> لا فرق اي واحد منهم يستطيع ان يكون رومانسي
> ...




ميرسي جدا ليك يا كليمو

ربنا يعوضك وكلامك جميل جدا


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2011)

ومعانا الضيف رقم(13)

هو المحاور الجامد

كريتك
​


----------



## Critic (29 مايو 2011)

> *هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى *
> *بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟*



*نو الرومانسية ملهاش علاقة بنوع الجنس بتختلف من شخص للتانى على حسب*
*و كل انسان رومانسى لكن بيعبر عن رومانسيته بطريقه الخاصة*




> *ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟*



*انسحام بين الاتنين و فهم لطريقهم*
*لان جايز يكون انسان رومانسى لكن بيعبر بطريقة غير مفهومة او مش دى اللى تعجب او ترضى*



> *متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟*



*لما يتحقق نضج كامل للشخصيتين و تكون علاقة هادفة ناضجة و مسؤلة مش لعب عيال او حب اوهام او فى غير اوانه او ظروف مش سامحة*

*



لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟تخون

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لازم العقل يشتغل مع القلب و الا هيتحول الامر لاوهام عاطفية خالية من الفكر*

*



لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لانه بتعبر عن الحب و بتديله نكهته و ممتعة للطرفين و بتأجج المشاعر بينهم و بتضيع الفتور*

*ميرسى روزى على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي جدا ليك يا كليمو
> 
> ربنا يعوضك وكلامك جميل جدا










*=============*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *نو الرومانسية ملهاش علاقة بنوع الجنس بتختلف من شخص للتانى على حسب*
> *و كل انسان رومانسى لكن بيعبر عن رومانسيته بطريقه الخاصة*
> 
> 
> ...




ميرسي كتير يا كريتك لكلامك المقنع

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *=============*​




ميرسي كتير يا كليمو للصورة الجميلة

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي كتير يا كليمو للصورة الجميلة
> 
> ربنا يعوضك




بدلتها كنت ناسي اكتب دخلها روزي






*=========*
​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> بدلتها كنت ناسي اكتب دخلها روزي
> 
> 
> 
> ...




جميلة اوي يا كليمو

ميرسي بجد لتعبك ومحبتك دي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (30 مايو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (14)

 العضوة المباركة

*Gospel Life*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ومعانا الضيفة رقم (14)
> 
> العضوة المباركة
> 
> *Gospel Life*​




هو ايه دا بقي
انا اتديس هنا من غير موافقتي
اتحايلي عليا شويه عشان اجي وارد طيب
:smile01


----------



## روزي86 (30 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هو ايه دا بقي
> انا اتديس هنا من غير موافقتي
> اتحايلي عليا شويه عشان اجي وارد طيب
> :smile01




هههههههههههه والنبي يا شيخة تيجي تردي هههههههههه:mus13:

يلا يا هانم بلاش دلع ورانا شغل كتير مش فاضيين ههههههههههههههه:thnk0001:


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه والنبي يا شيخة تيجي تردي هههههههههه:mus13:
> 
> يلا يا هانم بلاش دلع ورانا شغل كتير مش فاضيين ههههههههههههههه:thnk0001:



ههههههههههههههه
هو انتي متاكده انك كدا بتتحايلي ولا بتهديني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اصلها تفرق بقي :boxing:
وانا بحب افهم يعني


----------



## روزي86 (30 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هو انتي متاكده انك كدا بتتحايلي ولا بتهديني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اصلها تفرق بقي :boxing:
> وانا بحب افهم يعني




هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا بتحايل بس انتي مش واخدة بالك هههههههههه:act23:


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه والنبي يا شيخة تيجي تردي هههههههههه:mus13:
> 
> يلا يا هانم بلاش دلع ورانا شغل كتير مش فاضيين ههههههههههههههه:thnk0001:



اه بحسب يعني

طب خلاص كفايه كدا مش تتحايلي خلاص عليا كتير كدا

هههههههههههههه


نرد بقي بس الاول يعني اعرف

* هو التاكسي دا هاياخدني منين وهايوديني فين الاول ؟؟؟؟؟
  :smile01

 ونبدأ بقي
وميرسى خالص يا حبي على التاكسي مع اني مش بحب اركبهم لوحدي
بخاف هههههههههههههه


الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
 بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟
الرومانسيه دى مشاعر موجوده في الانسان مش بتخص جنس معين
هو جايز بتكون واضحه اكتر في البنت لانها طبعا رقيقه بقي وحالمه ولانها الجنس الناعم يعني  :new8:
بس دا مش يمنع ان في شباب كتير رومانسين بس مش بيعرفوا يعبروا عنها
طبعا لان في كتير بيحسها ضعف

 
ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟
كيكة الرومانسيه بقي
اكتبوا معايا 
المقادير
1- حب الطرف الاخر كما هو بكل عيوبه قبل مميزاته
2- الصدق والاحترام والتفاهم دا اساسي
3- تسامح لابعد حد 
4- احتمال الاخر وقت التعب او العصبيه
5- العقل في اسلوب التعامل ودا مهم جدا
6- اظهار بقي الرومانسيه من خوف وحنان وتضحيه وعطاء ... الخ
7- التنازل والتغاضي عن بعض الاشياء الصغيره 
التي قد تؤدي الي خلافات غير محبذه

طبعا في حاجات كتير بس مش فاكر دلوقت بقي
وبكدا نخلط المقادير ونحطهم في صنينه واسعه
ونحطهم في الفرن تتحرق ونرميها ونبقي نشتري الجاهزه احلي
هههههههههههههههه 


متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟
يكون كامل الدسم ومفيد لما يكون حب ناضح وصادق
نابع من القلب هدفه واضح للطرفين معا

 لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟
للاسف احيانا بتخون
لازم العقل والقلب الاتنين يكونوا مكملين لبعض
حب + قلب فقط = حزن وتعب وهم وبلاوي كتير
حب + عقل فقط = خنقه وزهق وروتين فظيع
اما بقي 
حب + قلب + عقل =
يا سلام يبقي عليه العوض ومنه العوض بقي
اخر رومانسيه يعني
ههههههههههههههههه

 لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ 

 الرومانسيه احلي حاجه في الحب بجد لانها بتساعد الانسان
يحلم ويعيش وبتخفف عنه في اغلب الوقت ضغوط كتيره
يعني زي المطر وقت الصيف كدا بتطري الجو
ههههههههههههههه
والشمس وقت الشتاء بتدفئ 
والزهور وقت الربيع بتحلي 



وكفايه كدا بقي
انا زهقت من التاكسي والراجل تعب من اللف كمان
اركن علي جنب يا عم الاسطي
وابقي حاسب البت روزي
ههههههههههههههههههه
ادفعي يابت الحساب اوعي تزوغي
​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اه بحسب يعني
> 
> طب خلاص كفايه كدا مش تتحايلي خلاص عليا كتير كدا
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه نورتي يا حبي وكانت جولة جميلة واستمتعنا معاكي فيها

ومنك نستفيد يا عسل انت:t4:

اما الحساب فهو عليا ياختي من اول الرحلة

انا اعلنت افلاسي واااااااااااااااء

هحتاج حد يروحني بيتنا في نهاية الجولة هههههههههههه:bud:​


----------



## روزي86 (30 مايو 2011)

ومعانا الضيف رقم (15)

العضو المبارك

max mike 
​


----------



## max mike (31 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ومعانا الضيف رقم (15)
> 
> العضو المبارك
> 
> ...




*
كده على طول من غير احم ولا دستور ولا حتى من غير موافقتى هههههههههههههههههه
من عينى ياروزى يسعدنى انى اركب التاكس ده بس خلى بالك احسن هزوغ من الحساب واجرى هههههههههه
انتظرى عودتى بالرد على الاسئلة
قريبا
يعنى ييجى ربع ساعة يومين كده خمس ايام اسبوع​*:smile01 :59:​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

هههههه في انتظارك يا ميكي خد وقتك والجوله حسابها عندي يا باشا بس مش تتعود علي كده هههههه


----------



## grges monir (31 مايو 2011)

*هو الموضوع دة مفيهوش تعليقات  على رودد الاعضاء ولااية:t26:
والهى الواحد كان فى نيتة يرخم على كذا حد  ههههه:smil12:*


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *هو الموضوع دة مفيهوش تعليقات  على رودد الاعضاء ولااية:t26:
> والهى الواحد كان فى نيتة يرخم على كذا حد  ههههه:smil12:*




هههههههههههههه دورك جاي اتقي ربنا بقي عشان محدش يرخم عليك ههههههههههه:smil15::new6:


----------



## max mike (31 مايو 2011)

*هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟

لا طبعا الرومانسية للاتنين يمكن البنات ارق شوية من الولاد لكن فى فعلا ولاد رومانسيين خاااااااااااااااااااااااااالص ويمكن رومانسيتهم اكتر من البنات وزيادة كمان



ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟

اممممممممم لازم يكون الحب متبادل مش من طرف واحد بس ويكون فى صدق فى المشاعر والاحاسيس ويكونوا الطرفين متفاهمين



متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟

لما يكون الحب حب صادق وحقيقى .. مش على سبيل تسلية او او او .. انا بكره جدااااااااا الشخص اللى يكون واخد الحب تلسية او باى غرض تانى عشان فيما بعد بيجرح احاسيس ومشاعر الشخص اللى حبه ووثق فيه


لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟

مش فى كل الحالات .. ممكن فى حالات تكون فيها لغة القلب هى اجمل واصدق لغة ودى حاجة ترجع للشخصين بردو .. ممكن تكون اوقات بتخون لكن بتخون اللى محسبهاش كويس من الاول


لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ 

بنحتاج للرمانسية لانها شئ مهم جداااااااااااااا مفيش شخص يقدر يستغنى عنها .. والا كان اى اتنين حبوا بعض وخلاص .. لكن لازم يكون فى فترة للرومانسية ونعطى المشاعر والاحاسيس وقتها عشان تعبر عن كل اللى جوانا​*

*
اتمنى تكون اجوبتى وردودى مقنعة شئ ما .. لانى لسه حابب من قريب وتعتبر خبرتى قليلة شوية فى موضوع الرومانسية ده
شكرا على التوصيلة البلوشى دى ياروزى ههههههههههه والاسئلة الجميل​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 مايو 2011)

روزى انت دائما متميزة


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى​*
> * بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟​*
> *​*
> * لا طبعا الرومانسية للاتنين يمكن البنات ارق شوية من الولاد لكن فى فعلا ولاد رومانسيين خاااااااااااااااااااااااااالص ويمكن رومانسيتهم اكتر من البنات وزيادة كمان​*
> ...




ميرسي كتير يا ميكي

اجاباتك جميلة اوي

وربنا يسعدك دايما يا باشا​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> روزى انت دائما متميزة




ربنا يخليك

نورت الموضوع كله


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

ومعانا الضيف رقم (16)

هووووووووو

الاسد المرقصي
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ومعانا الضيف رقم (16)
> 
> هووووووووو
> 
> ...



يا منجي
انا فون وفي الشغل
اصبري عليا والنبي


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا منجي
> انا فون وفي الشغل
> اصبري عليا والنبي




ههههههههههه براحتك خالص لما تروح جاوب علي مهلك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2011)

هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى

*وللراجل كمان 
اشمعني الانثي يعني*

 بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟

*الراجل ليه جانب رومانسي كبير
يعني لازم يكون سي السيد بره البيت وحازم 
اما جوه في بيته طامر حسني
او حتي شعبوله 
يخلي مراته اميره في قصره 
* 
 ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟

*اولا مش بحب الكيكه علشان السكر 
بس المقادير كالاتي 
عدد مليون كوب من الحب 
واتنين معلقه صغيرهغيره 
وكميه غير محدوده من الاخلاص 
ومكسبات طعم ورائحه بطعم التفاهم 
وتخلط المقادير جيداً
وتصب في قالب علي شكل ورده يقدمها الرجل لزوجته *




 متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟

*عندما يكون جهينه او انجوي ^_^
* 
 لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟
*
القلب لا يستطيع الخيانه 
علي عكس العقل *
 
 لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟
*
لانها غذاء الروح* 

*
اسئله صعبه يا مضروبه 
يا خساره التقيم 
وزي بعضه
ميرسي عالموضوع *
​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
> 
> *وللراجل كمان
> اشمعني الانثي يعني*
> ...




ههههههههههه ميرسي كتير ليك يا عياد

اجاباتك جميلة

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (17)

العسوله

شميران
​


----------



## شميران (1 يونيو 2011)

*اوووووو بليز انا متأخرة عالدوام وماعندي وقت للاسئلة وسوق بسرعة ههههههه*


*مساء الخير عالكل يارب ومساء الحب والاحساس والرومانسية *
*عهم عهم عهم *

هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى​

بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟​ 
*لالالا طبعا الرومانسية للاولاد والبنات لان الرومانسية هي مشاعر واحاسيس بس البنات عاطفيات اكثر فيكونوا دو مشاعر رقيقة وحساسة بس فين الي يحس بمشاعرنا ويقدرها ههههههه* :smil11::36_3_18:​ 
ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟
*اممممممم حب + اخلاص+احترام+ تفاهم + الصدق +الايمان*​ 
متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟
*لما نزيد كمية الدهون ههههههه*
*اكيد لما الطرفين يعملوا الكيكة بنفس المقادير *
لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟
*لغة القلب اجمل لغة بس مع الاسف مو صاقة دائما فلازم يكون معاها لغة العقل *​ 
لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ 
*يااااااي الرومانسية هي ملح الحياة والحياة صعبة وقاسية فنحتاج للحب والامان والثقة والمرونة الي المفروض تكون موجودة في شريك الحياة حتى نفطفط ونشكي همومنا ونرتاح واصلا الانسان عبارة عن مشاعر واحاسيس حتى وان كان دو قساوة فهو محتاج للرومانسية بس الشباب اغلبهم مايعترفون ويعتقدوا انها ضعف *​ 
*دوختكم ههههههه يلة وصلت وشكرا للتاكسي الجميل وعلواه لو كل التكسيات مثل التكسي الجميل هدا اوكي شكرا وبااااي وفلوس ماعندي ههههههه:11_6_204::big37:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه

نورتي يا حبي

ميرسي خالص ليكي يا قمره​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيف رقم (18)

 المشرف المميز

 كوكووووو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ومعانا الضيف رقم (18)​
> 
> المشرف المميز​
> 
> كوكووووو​


 
_18 ماشى زى بعضو _
_هجاوب اهه فى السكه :t32:_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2011)

تاكسي الرومانسية






​ 

هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى​ 
بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟​ 
_بالتأكيد لاء _
_بالعكس فى رجال بيكونوا اكثر رومانسيه من الاناث _​

ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟​ 
_المحبه الصادقه ...الصدق .. الوعد الصادق ..لابد من احترام متبادل .. الوفاء _​ 

متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟​ 
_عندما يكون التفاهم إلى اكبر درجه ومبنى على الصدق_​ 

لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟​ 
_قبل القلب لازم نحكم العقل وبعدين القلب _​ 

لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ ​ 
_كل انسان بيكون نفسه فى حد مهتم بيه _
_بيسأل عنه دائماً .. حد حنين عليه من نفسه .. نحتاج الرومانسيه لكى نستطيع ان نتغلب على أمور الحياه_​ 
مرحباً بكم وجولة ممتعة في تاكسي الرومانسية​ 
_ثانكيووو على الجوله الجميله روزى_
_فى خمسه جنيه تحت المشاركه ثمن التاكس هههههههههه _​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي كتير ليك يا كوكو

نورت التاكسي ومفيش فلوس  لان التوصيلة مجاني

اي خناقه هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (19)

حبيبتي 

ديدي 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي كتير ليك يا كوكو​
> 
> نورت التاكسي ومفيش فلوس لان التوصيلة مجاني​
> اي خناقه هههههههههه​


 
_ههههههههههه _
_يبقى ناخد الخمسه جنيه تانى :yahoo:_​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههههه _
> _يبقى ناخد الخمسه جنيه تانى :yahoo:_​




هههههههههههههههههه:t13:


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صباح الحب♫♥
> 
> مسااء الرومانسيه♫♥
> 
> ...


​
 *ميرسى للموضوع الجميل 
وافكارك اللى هتودينا ف داهية ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه

نورتي يا حبي

يا واد يا جامد انت هههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (20)

العسوله اوي

سباروووووووو
​


----------



## sparrow (2 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صباح الحب♫♥​
> 
> 
> مسااء الرومانسيه♫♥​
> ...


 
*جوله ظريفه وممتعه وعسوله زيك يا روزي*
*ميرسي يا جميل *


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي كتير ليكي يا حبيبتي

كلامك جميل زيك

نورتيني​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيف رقم (21)

المشرف المتألق

جوجووووووووو
​


----------



## just member (4 يونيو 2011)

*اولا بشكرك على استضافتك فيني يا روزى
ويارب اجاوب كويس علشان اخد حاجة حلوة *


> هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
> 
> بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟


*الرمانسية هى للجنسين
الرومانسية هو الشعور الدافى للحب
واعتقد ان هاد الشعور اى حدا فية يحسة  من الجنسين
لو نكون خصصنا البنت رومانسية اكثر تحت مسمي (الرقة _والتعامل المرهف) فا يوجد البعض منهم ما يفقد انوثتة فى اى مواقف اخرى
الرجل ايضا يوجد جانب دافئ بداخلة جانب يحتاجة بكل المقاييس
بعيدا عن مشاقة العمل* ​


> ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟


*هى هى مقادير الكيك العادى بس نذود فيها طعم الفراولة
هههههههههههههههههه
انا بهزر
دفئ المشاعر+ تفاهم+تعامل صافى من القلب+ همسات تسكن القلب+احساس عالى بالحبيب+تناغم أنفاس+نبضات تخفق بقلب واحد+تمازج أرواح= حينها  سيتذوق كل منهما
أي نكهة يتمناها ويفضلها (وليست الفراولة بس)
والحب بيكون صافى ناجح واجمل من الجمال نفسة 
وماتنسيني بقطعة منها دة انا ياللي عملتها
*​


> متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟


*لما تنتجة شركة جهينة 
ههههههههههههههه
الحب
الحب  اروعِ من الواقع ..
وهي أروعِ كلمه ينطق بها اللسان للاعتراف بمشاعره نحو الاخر ..
وبعدها..
يقومِ ببطولته رجل وأمراه ..
يتقاسمان الاحلام .. والخيال 
وكل هايدا ما يحدث تحت بند التفاهم  والمحبة القوية كا الموت بنهم
الاجمل من كل هاد ان يكون فى ايد امينة وعين واسعة تحفظة وتوصل بية لبر أمان
*​


> لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟


*اصدق لغه لغة القلوب
 بس برده  فى مقوله بتقول لكل قاعده شواذ صح ولا ايه 
وبالمصري الحدق يفهم ... 
*​


> لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟


*الرومانسية مكون اساسى للراحه النفسيه

الرومانسيه هى حدا  بيحبك وبيحب  كل حاجه فيك

اعتقد كلنا بندور على حد يحبنا الحب ده
وكلنا بأحتياج الة



وطبعا بشكرك اكتير للأستضافة هايدا يا روزى
ربي يباركك ويبارك تعب خدمتك
واحلى تقييم الك لان موضوعك اكتير عسولة مثلك
*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> *اولا بشكرك على استضافتك فيني يا روزى*
> * ويارب اجاوب كويس علشان اخد حاجة حلوة *
> *الرمانسية هى للجنسين*​
> * الرومانسية هو الشعور الدافى للحب*​
> ...




ميرسي كتير يا جوجو علي كلامك الجميل

طلعت رومانسي ياعم واحنا مش عارفين هههههههههههههه:a63:

ربنا يسعدك يارب

نورتني​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (22)

العضوة الجميلة

سندريلا
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2011)

*انتى غيرتى المهنة ياروزى ولا اية ههههههههههههههههه
على رئى مارى منيب ( انتى اشتغلى سواقة :smil15: )
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا يلا على التاكسى قدااااااااااااامى





			مسااء الرومانسيه♫♥
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مساء الفل على صاحب التاكسى 





			تاكسي الرومانسية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ودة تبع تاكسى العاصمة ولا الابيض:t33:





			سيمضي لـ محطات القلوب

عند وهج الشموع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اموت انا فى الرومانسية ههههههههههههه






			من خلال خمس أسئلة ملونة بالرومانسية 

بدعوة من تاكسي الرومانسية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ياموسهل الحال يارب
الاجابة بالاسفل :t30:

كفاية هزار بقا وندخل فى الجد 






			هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى

بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الرومانسية فى رئى مش بتخص البنت بس بل بالعكس تخص كل ماهو بشرى وانسانى لكن هى اختصت بيها البنت نظرا لانها أنثى بمعنى انه ما يميز البنت عن الرجل انها بنوتة ورقيقة ورمانسية فامش ممكن تتخلص من رومنسيتها دى لانها هتفقد نقظة مهمة من تركبيتها كأنثى كمان البنت من النوع اللى بتحب تعبر عن رومانسيتها بشكل مستمر سواء بقا فى شكل كلمات او معاملة وبتكون اسرع من الرجل فى تبيان رومانسيتها لان الرجل بحكم شخصيته بيكون حازم بعض الشئ فارومنيسته بتكون اة موجودة وممكن تكون اكتر من البنت بس مش بيحسها غير اللى مرتبط بيها وكمان بتطلع بحساب وعلى فترات .





			ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اعتقد انها مش هتكون مقادير لانها لو كدة هتكون مختلفة من شخص للتانى ومن ظرف للاخر
اقدر اقولك ان الرومانسية ليها اساس واحد بس وهو الحب اللى بجد اللى من غير اى مظاهر ومشاعر كدابة اللى فعلا بيطلع من القلب بيدخل على القلب على طول من غير اى مقدمات مزيفة لو فعلا انا بحب الشخص القدامى دة من كل قلبى وعايزاه فى احسن حال هتلاقى رومانسيتى بتطلع من تلقاء نفسى , صدقينى الحب كلمة سحرية للى يعرف معناها ويستمعلها ويتقنها صح .





			متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بيكون كامل الدسم اما يتوافر فيه ( حب بجد+ تقديرالطرفين لبعض+ الصراحة التامة والوضوع+احترام متبادل+الصدق والصبر على تحمل اى عقبات)
صدقينى لو توافر دول فى الا علاقة حب عمرنا ما هنشوف علاقة حب فاشل او جواز فاشل .






			لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لغة القلب لوحدها مش تكفى اة لازم وجودها بصورة كبيرة فى الحب لكن محتاج معاها شوية عقل وتفكير لان فى حاجات كتيرممكن اعديها بقلبى وافوجئ بعدين بعد فشل الحب انى ازاى وافقت عليها من الاول وانا واثقة انى مش هقدر استحملها ولا حتى هقدر اغيرها لكن لو عملت خليط بين القلب والعقل ارجح ان هتكون النتايج افضل بكتير من المتوقع .






			لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عمرك شفتى مركب من غير شراع ؟؟
اهو الحب المركب وشراعه الرومانسية ميقدروش ينفصلوا عن بعض ابدا لان الحب مشاعر واحاسيس يبقى ازاى هنحس حب ودفئ وحنان من غير رومانسية اعتقد انه استحالة نشوف حب من غير رومانسية الا واصبح حب جاف وبارد .





			مرحباً بكم وجولة ممتعة في تاكسي الرومانسية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

على بروفايلى يا اوسطى لو سمحت بقا
ولا هتسبنى متشردة فى المنتدى كدة من غير ما اوصل :crazy_pil
 الحساب عند الاسطى السواقة بقا :t30:
هههههههههههههههههههه


ميرسى روزى على الجوالة الممتعة دى
اتمنى مش اكون رغييت كتير 
وتعيشلنا افكارك ياقمر 

على جنب يا اوسطى بقا :smil12:​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انتى غيرتى المهنة ياروزى ولا اية ههههههههههههههههه​*
> * على رئى مارى منيب ( انتى اشتغلى سواقة :smil15: )​*
> * ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *​*
> ...




هههههههههههههه فرملت اهو علي بروفايلك هههههههههه

كلامك جميل اوي ومظبوط يا قمره

ربنا يفرحك دايما يا رومانسية انتي هههههههههه:smil12:

نورتي يا حبي ​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيف رقم (23)

وهو العضو المبارك

*Kerlos-love-Jesus*
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
> 
> بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟



عموما برفض الفكرة دي
الست ، الراجل
خاصة ف المشاعر الإنسانية 
أي شعور إنساني كلنا بنحتاجه ( ذكور ، إناث )
بالعكس انا بشوف ان الراجل بيحتاج أكتر لرومانسية المرأة
او عن نفسي
من ضغوطات الحياة والدنيا والشغل والمسؤولية 
أخر اليوم بيكون نفسي ف حضن اترمي فية ، او حد حنين ولمسة ايده غير كل الأيادي اللي سلمت عليها طول اليوم المعجونة بالمصالح ، الشغل ، المسؤوليات ، المجاملات .... إلخ
بيحتاج الراجل لمسة من ايد ( أمه ، اخته ، حبيبته ) فيها حنان ودفا

بس الراجل دايما ميحبش يظهر احتياجه 
فلو هيموت مبيقولش ولا بيظهر الاحتياج دة ، ومن هنا دايما بنسمع ان الراجل مش رومانسي و و و و و  و ...​


روزي86 قال:


> ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟




بحب انا الفراولة
وكان في حد نفسو ياكل معايا فراولة بطريقة ما كدة :wub:
فكرتيني بالذي مضى 

مقادير ع حسب احتياج كل علاقة
اهمه بالنسبة ليا
حب 
اهتمام
تقدير
احترام
حنان
عدم تغيير وصراحة من البداية ( بمعنى مش بعد فترة اكتشف حاجات مستخبية )





روزي86 قال:


> متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟




لسة معشتش دة 
بس اعتقد لو كل علاقة فيها حب الفرح والسعادة للشخص التاني ، وكل واحد همو الاول والاخير ان الطرف التاني يكون فرحان حتى لو ع حسابو ،، هنا يكون كل شيئ مكتمل ، مش بس كدة ، انا عن نفسي بتمنى انو يكون فرحة الشخص اللي معايا ع حسابي
الخلاصة / يكون كل شخص مستعد بفرحة للتضحية عشان الطرف التاني





روزي86 قال:


> لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟




الحبيب نفسه لو صادق عمره مايخون 
لو حصلت الخيانة مبيكونش حب من الاول
لغة القلب اة صادقة ، بس لو كانت فعلا اللغة من القلب





روزي86 قال:


> لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟



لأننا بشر ، ولانها شعور إنساني بشري
لأننا بنحتاج مشاعر الحب والحنان والخوف والقلق والغيرة والدفا و و وو و و
وكل دة مبيتجمعش الا ف مصطلح من كم حرف كدة 
اسمو رومانسية 

،،،

شكرا روزي ع الموضوع ، الاستضافة
فكرة جميلة ,
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي ليك يا كيرو ولكلامك الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (24)

الجميلة

سوسو
​


----------



## soso a (5 يونيو 2011)

صباح الحب♫♥
صباااااااااااااااح الامل 
مسااء الرومانسيه♫♥​

مساااااااااااااء الجماااااااااااال 
رومانسية على خد الحب​

وشغف على بساط الود​ 
تاكسي الرومانسية​ 





بس نتفق قبل ما اركب مش هدفع الحساب عندك بس اوعى تدخل يبا فى شجره ههههههههههههههه​ 
سيمضي لـ محطات القلوب​ 
عند وهج الشموع ​ 
من خلال خمس أسئلة ملونة بالرومانسية ​ 
بدعوة من تاكسي الرومانسية ​ 
هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى​ 
بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟​ 
البنت والولد طبعا عندهم رومانسيه بس كل واحد منهم ليه طريقه مختلفه فى عرض الرومانسيه بتاعته مش فى الولد والبنت بس بتختلف كمان يتختلف من بنت لبنت وراجل وراجل كل واحده ليه بصمه مختلفه فى طريقه تعبيره عن الحب او الرومانسيه ​ 

ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟
كيكه الرومانسيه مقاديرها اكتبى ورايا ياللا هههههههههه​ 
مقداااااااااار حب كبير بين الطرفين 
مقدار اكبر تفاهم بين الطرفين 
احترام 
اهتمام 
مقدار قليل جدا جدا غيره فلفل الطبخه ههههههههههههه
متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟​ 
لما يكون نااااااابع من القلب واقر به العقل ومحوط عليه رب المجد​ 
لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟
القلب من غير العقل دايما بيخون 
لكن العقل + القلب = مصداقيه للحب​ 
لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ 
الرومانسيه والحب هى الشئ الجميل اللى كلنا نحب نتنفسه هى النسمه الجميله اللى لما نشمها ننسى كل ضغوط الحياه 
ومن غير رومانسيه وحب الانسان ميقدرش يعيش 
مش لازم رومانسيه وحب بين ولد وبنت 
التعبير عن الحب للشخص اللى قدامى ان كان اخ او اخت ام او اب واحساسه بالسعاده لمجرد انى بحبه وترجمه له الحب ده بالطريقه اللى بيحبها ونظره عينه وفرحته انى بحبهم ده بيعود علينا بفرح وسعاده ملهاش وصف وبشيل اى الم جوانه ايا كان سببه ​ 
مرحباً بكم وجولة ممتعة في تاكسي الرومانسية
جوله بالفعل ممتعه 
وشكرا ليك يا قمر على الدعوه البلوشى دى ههههههههههههههه متفقيين مش هدفع حاااااااااجه من اول الجوله هههههههههههههههه 
على جنب يا اسطى ​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> صباح الحب♫♥
> صباااااااااااااااح الامل
> مسااء الرومانسيه♫♥​
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه الحساب عندي يا حبي

كلامك عسل زيك

نورتي التاكسي ههههههههه


----------



## soso a (5 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه الحساب عندي يا حبي
> 
> كلامك عسل زيك
> 
> نورتي التاكسي ههههههههه


 
جايه اشكرك ومااشيه هههههههههههههه
انت اللى كل مواضيعك سكر وعسل وحب يا قمر 
:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
:flowers::flowers:
:flowers:​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي يا حبيبتي 

ربنا يخليكي ليا​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيف رقم (25)

العضو الصريح جدا

ميتوووووووو
​


----------



## تيمو (5 يونيو 2011)

شكراً للإستضافة روزي

سأحاول أن أكون متكتّم ها ها ها ---> هكذا يضحك الزميل مولكا هههههههههههههه

بكرة بجمع حق التكسي ، وبشرب عشرة ماوتن ديو وبقوي قلبي 

هاي الصور عشان اندخلكم بأجواء الرومانسية هههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه في انتظارك يا رومانسي 

ومش تجمع حاجة يا سيدي الجولة مجانية

اي خدمة هههههههههه​


----------



## تيمو (6 يونيو 2011)

بدعوة من تاكسي الرومانسية 

لو سمحت يا معلّم على الاسكندرية عِدِل  أحلى دعوة الصراحة ، معطّرة بروائح الياسمين والدحنون ...

هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟

بحسب خلي بالك من زوزو والشيخة سعاد وأفلام الزمن الجميل  فالرومانسية حكراً على المرأة ، حتى في القصص الخيالية كسنو وايت ، والأميرات الأسيرات اللواتي ينتظروا الأمير على فارس أبيض لإنقاذهم ، ترسّخت الفكرة أن الرومانسية للفتيات ، أما الرجل فُتركت له مفاهيم أن يكون جنتل مان ، كأن يفتح الباب للفتاة ، يُعطيها الأولوية في الطريق .... إلخ ، ولذلك برأيي المتواضع أن الرومانسية للطرفين ولكن الذي يختلف هو التصرّف والفعل لإظهار ذلك ...


ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟

هي المشكلة نكهة الفراولة ، لو كانت الموز كنت جاوبت على طووول 

أعتقد أن القليل من الإهتمام بأصغر التفاصيل للشريك هي ما تُبقي الشعلة لا تنطفيء ، كأن يلاحظ الزوج تسريحة شعر زوجته الجديدة ، أو  أن يُشاركها متابعة مسلسل (حتى ولو كان تركي  ) أو يمتدحها أمام أصدقائه ، أو أن تتابع الزوجة مباراة كرة القدم معه ، أو أن تُبدي إعجابها به أمام الجميع ...

أمور بسيطة قادرة على صُنع المعجزات في الحياة العاطفية ... تخيلي روزي أن تستفيق زوجة ذات يوم وتجد ملاحظة من زوجها معلّقة على الثلاجة مكتوب عليها: هل قلتُ لك سابقاً كم أنك تزدادين إشراقاً يوماً بعد يوم ؟ 



متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟

لكي يكون كامل الدسم ، لا بد أن يلبي احتياجات الشريكين معاً ، ليس واحد على حساب الآخر ، والمفترض أن يكون ناضج وواقعي ، بمعنى أن لا نرسم توقعات خيالية ، ولكن هذا لا يمنع من وجود قليل من لحظات الجنون والتي تُبقي الحب أسمى ...


لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟

لغة القلب تخون كثيراً ، ولكنها تستحق في كثير من الأحيان أن نتبعها ... إلحق قلبك ، إجعله ينبض واستمع لدقاته ، ولكن ما يُخيفني في هذه اللغة أنها قد تجعلنا نتورط في أمور نحن بغنى عنها ...


لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ 

لأن الرومانسية هي طريقة لإظهار الحب ، كيف أحب دون أن أُظهر محبتي ؟ الرومانسية كالهواء لأي علاقة ، بدونها تموت العلاقة خنقاً  في عالم الماديات تبقى تلك المشاعر الغير ملموسة والغير مقدّرة بأثمان هي ما تجعل الإنسان إنسان وما تُميّز علاقته عن أي علاقات عابرة ، الرومانسية هي من تجعل البيت جنة للعائلة ، هي العنصر الجاذب للرجل بالتضحية من أجل عائلته والزوجة كذلك أن تضحي من أجل عائلتها ... لولا الرومانسية لأصبحنا آليين في علاقاتنا ، وأصبحت الحياة عبارة عن واجبات: واجبي كأب أن أصرف على البيت ، واجبي كأم أن أهتم بتفاصيل البيت ... وبوجود الرومانسية تُصبح العلاقة: متعتي كأب أن أأُمن حياة أفضل لعائلتي ومتعتي كأم أن أرى عائلتي الأنجح والأقدر 

مرحباً بكم وجولة ممتعة في تاكسي الرومانسية

متل ما وعدت ... ساندويشة فلافل لزوم المشوار وشكولاتات 












سيكون لي عودة قريبة لاختيار اول ضيوفنا 

الضيوف هم من أهم الأسباب للرومانسية ... :fun_oops: هاد مو من ضمن الأسئلة :new6::new6:


شكراً يا روزي للتوصيلة ، كانت جولة رائعة مليئة بالأجواء اللطيفة والراقية


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههه شكرا ليك يا ميتو علي كلامك الجميل

وسيبك انت طلعت من وراك بفلافل وشيكولاته ههههههههههه

انت كده زي الفل ههههههههههه

نورت يا باشا​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (26)

المحاورة الجامدة

نااااااااانسي
​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ومعانا الضيفة رقم (26)
> 
> المحاورة الجامدة
> 
> ...



*ميرسى ياروزى ياقمر انا جيييييييييييييييت 
اسفة على التأخير 
*


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ميرسى ياروزى ياقمر انا جيييييييييييييييت *
> * اسفة على التأخير *




نورتي يا قمر

ولا يهمك خالص براحتك​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صباح الحب♫♥
> 
> مسااء الرومانسيه♫♥
> 
> ...



*ميرسى ياقمر واسفة اوى على التأخير *


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2011)

نورتي يا قمر وكلامك عسل زيك

ربنا يفرحك دايما ونورتي التاكسي​


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (27)

العسوله

نيتااااااااااااا
​


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2011)

روزي انا اول مره اشوف الموضوع ده 

علي فكره انتي فكرتيني باغنية ليلي مراد
اللي بتقول فيها
ياتاكسي الغرام يا مقرب البعيد

مسابق الحمام والسكه الحديد
هههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ومعانا الضيفة رقم (27)​
> 
> العسوله​
> نيتااااااااااااا​


 
ميرسي ياقمره 
لاستضافتك لي


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2011)

netta قال:


> روزي انا اول مره اشوف الموضوع ده
> 
> علي فكره انتي فكرتيني باغنية ليلي مراد
> اللي بتقول فيها
> ...




ههههههههههههههه شوفتي بقي رجعتك لزمن الفن الجميل هههههههههه:bud:


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2011)

netta قال:


> ميرسي ياقمره
> لاستضافتك لي




العفو يا حبي يلا في انتظارك​


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2011)

*



			سيمضي لـ محطات القلوب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


> *عند وهج الشموع *​
> *من خلال خمس أسئلة ملونة بالرومانسية *​
> *بدعوة من تاكسي الرومانسية *​
> *هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى*​
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2011)

نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيف رقم (28)

المحاور الجامد

++كيرلس++
​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ومعانا الضيف رقم (28)
> 
> المحاور الجامد
> 
> ...



*شكرا عالموضوع الجميل وآسف على التأخير*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 يونيو 2011)

> هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
> 
> بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟



*لا ليست للأنثى فقط، لكن طريقة التعبير عن الرومانسية تختلف أحيانا. الرجل ميّال لكبت العواطف بعكس الأنثى (وهذا أحد أسباب قصر عمر الرجل)
*



> ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟



*حب+تفاهم+تناسي هموم الدنيا بشكل كامل ولو للحظات.
*



> متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟




*عندما يكون إختيار الطرفين لبعضهما صحيحا والعلاقة مبنيّة على أسس سليمة.
*



> لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟



*لو كانت وحدها تخون. يجب إستخدام العقل أولا، الواحد يعرف هوّ عاوز ايه بالضبط من الطرف الثاني، ايه هي الصفات التي لن يتنازل عنها أبدا، وإن وجد هذا تبدأ لغة القلب.
*



> لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟



*لأنه من دون الرومانسية الحب بارد وحجري.*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *شكرا عالموضوع الجميل وآسف على التأخير*




شكرا علي قبولك الدعوة

منور الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *لا ليست للأنثى فقط، لكن طريقة التعبير عن الرومانسية تختلف أحيانا. الرجل ميّال لكبت العواطف بعكس الأنثى (وهذا أحد أسباب قصر عمر الرجل)
> *
> 
> *حب+تفاهم+تناسي هموم الدنيا بشكل كامل ولو للحظات.
> ...





++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *لأنه من دون الرومانسية الحب بارد وحجري.*





جميل كلامك جدا

تسلم ايدك وربنا يفرحك دايما[/SIZE]


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيف رقم (29)

المميز جدا

انرررررررررررريكي
​


----------



## انريكي (12 يونيو 2011)

احم احم  يا صباح من دلوقت ههههههههههههههههه

هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى


بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟

الرجل اكيد رومانسي لكن البنات تكون اكثر رومانسية يا بنتي 
 


ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟

امممممم  كوب شطة وفلفل حار ههههه

حب   احترام     ثقة    حنان     عدم الخيانة       واهم شيئ صدق المشاعر  


متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟

عندما يكون هناك تضحة من الطرفين  


لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟

90 بالمية تخون 


لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ 

اكيد كل انسان مش يقدر يعيش بلا رومانسية

لكن اذا كانت الرومانسية لعب في قلوب الناس مش عاوزين الرومانسية ديه

موضوع جميل جدا روزي 

وبجد احيكي عليه


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي ليك يا انريكي

ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (30)

حبيبة قلبي

+ بنت الكنيسة+
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يونيو 2011)

أولا انا بشكرك حببتي روزي علي ترشيحك ليا ربنا يخليكي ليا ياقلبي

علي فكرة انا بحب الرومانسية جدا 
وانتي اخترتي صح هههههه

تاكسي..تاكسي ..تاكسي
ممكن يا اوسطة (روزى)توديني عند شارع العشاق
بس الحساب عندك ياقلبي ماااشي ههههههه



هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى

 بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟

الرومانسية عند المراة  اكتر لان المراة كلها احساس ورقة 
ولكن لا انكر الرجل ايضا يكون رومانسي وحنين 
 
 ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟

كيلو من الحب -كوبان من الاخلاص-فنجان من الحنان-ثلاث ملاعق من الهدوء والتفاهم-ربع كوب وفاء-فنجان من الصفاء-
ملعقتان من الابتسامة(للتزيين)-
ملعقة صغيرة من الغيرة(حسب الرغبة)-ثلاث اكواب من الفرفشة-
ذرة بسيطة من المجاملة(عند الضرورة فقط)-
اربع ملاعق من الصدق+فنجان صغير من المدح الجميل
(للحشو)
ثلاث اكواب من المدح العائلي
 
الطريقة في يوم تاني ان شاء الله ههههههه

 

 متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟
لما تكون حاسس ان مش ناقصك مشاعر من الطرف التاني وتكونوا متوافقين في كل حاجة
 
 لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟
لما القلب يسيطر علي التفكير 
ممكن تخون ساعات 
ولو صادقة يكتمل العقل والقلب معا 
 
 لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟
لان الرومانسية هي الحياة 
بالذات عند المراة لا تقدر ان تعيش بدون الرومانسية
الرومانسية احساس ورقة وحنان


هنا..هنا .. علي جنب يا أوسطه لو سمحت ههههه
ميرسي كتيييير روزي حببتي 
التوصيلة كانت حلوة كتيييير مش حسيت بالوقت 
كانت كلها رومانسية 
وكفاية كنت معاكي حببتي 
الموضوع تحفة بجد 
ربنا يباركك
 


​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه ركنت اهو يا حبي

والحساب عندي التوصيلة مجاني مني ليكي يا روحي

نورتي وكلامك عسل زيك يا حبيبتي
​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (31)

المشرفة الرقيقة جدا

ميروووووووو
​


----------



## mero_engel (16 يونيو 2011)

> هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
> 
> بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟




لا طبعااااا عمر ما الرومانسيه كانت بتخص المراه فقط الرومانسيه موجوده بالرجل والمراه بس للاسف الرجل بطبعه شخص عملي جدا ما انه رومانسي بعكس المراه تماما عشان كده اللي بيظهر انه المراه اللي بتتميز بالرومانسيه 

 


> ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟


الحب مع الاخلاص بيدي طعم فرواله طازه طول العمر



> متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟



لما كل واحد من الطرفين يوصل لمرحله يفهم الطرف الاخر بدون ان بتكلم لانه بيقي عارف ايه اللي يفرحه واللي يزعله وانطباعته وتفكيره بمعني يصيروا الاثنان روح واحده
 


> لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟



لا في الغالب بتخون لانه بتكون مشاعر مش كامله ومش بوعي كافي
 


> لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟


لانه الانسان دائما في احتياج احساسه من الاخرين بمشاعر الحب والحنان والا مكنش راجل يطيق ست والعكس ويتجوزوا هههههههههههه
 
 مرحباً بكم وجولة ممتعة في تاكسي الرومانسية

يااااااااااااااااه نزلت بالسلامه 
ميرسي يا روزه يا قمر علي الاستضافه الجميله والتوصيله المميزه 
واتمني اكون خفيفه عليكم


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههه حمد لله علي سلامتك يا قمر وصلتي بالسلامه الي بيتك ههههههه

نورتي الموضوع كله بكلامك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (32)

العضوة المباركة

مارتينا فوفو
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يونيو 2011)

هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى

بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟
متهيقلي ان في ولاد كتير في قمه الرومانسيه 
واكتر من بنات كتير ...

ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟
اولا الاحترام المتبادل 
الثقه في الاخر اكتر من النفس 
الحب الكامل اللي يدي ومياخدش 
الصلاه من القلب لنجاح التجربه 
نقبل التاني زي ما هو 
متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟
لما يكون البنت رحمه وعطاء وحب 
والولد حنيه وتقديرر للبنت 
لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟
لالالالا صادقه جدااااااااااا جدا فوق التصور حتي لو العالم كله ظن انه لا فبجد اللي يجربها هيقول انها صح مليار الميه 

لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟
بنحتاج ليها لاننا بنحتاج حد نديله وناخد منه 
نسمعه ويسمعنا 
نفهمه اكتر من روحنا من غير كلام 
مرسي لاستضافتكم الجميله يا اجمل روزي


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

نورتي الموضوع بكلامك العسل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (33)

العسولة

توتاااااااااااااا
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 يونيو 2011)

صباح الحب♫♥

ياصباح الجمال على عيونك ياروز
 
 مسااء الرومانسيه♫♥

يامساء العشق والرومانسيه ياحبى
 
 رومانسية على خد الحب

 وشغف على بساط الود

 تاكسي الرومانسية

تاكس يا اسطى هههههههههه
 







 سيمضي لـ محطات القلوب

 عند وهج الشموع 

 من خلال خمس أسئلة ملونة بالرومانسية 

 بدعوة من تاكسي الرومانسية 

ميرسى كتير للدعوه واضافتى ياحبى
 
 هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى

 بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟

لا طبعا الرومانسيه مالهاش اى مسمى وهى بتكون شعور للجنسين مافيش فرق عند البنت او الرجل وساعات كتييييير اوى الرجل بيكون اكثر رومانسيه من البنت بكتييييييييير اوى اصل الرومانسيه دى حاجه جميله اوى اكيد الطرفين بيحسوها بس لو يعرفوها بجد
 
 ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟

ممممممممممممم جوعتينى وعطشتينى ياعسلتى ههههههههههههههههه

طيب نقول بقى

حب بدون حدود اهم حاجه بدون حدود + عشق مالوش مثيل + غيره بدون خنقه + خوف+ حنيه+مشاعرواحاسيس جميله+تفاهم+الاحساس بالتانى من قبل الكلام حتى+الرغى كتييييييييييير طبعا مع بعض هههههههههههه وانتى عارفه السبب طبعا ياحبى .

واشربى بقى ياحبى ياعسل من العسل والفراوله وكل حاجه حلوه
 
 متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟

عندما يشعر الاثنان بانهم كيان واحد جسد واحد روح واحده لما يحسوا ان حبهم مايتوصفش لما تشوفيهم ماتقدريش تفرقى بينهم لا شكل ولا طبع ولا ......... لما ماحدش يقدر يفرقهم عن بعض لما مايقدروش يحسوا انهم شبعانين من كلامهم سوا ولايقدروا يحسوا انهم شبعانين من بعض اممممممممممم ............... كفايه كدا احسن هههههههههه

:36_3_18:
 
 لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟

القلب عمره ابدا لغته ماتخون اللى بيخون وبيغدر هو السماح لدخول افكار غريبه من ناس غريبه جوا عقولنا وقلوبنا لو حبينا بجد عمر لغه قلوبنا ماهاتخون
 
 لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ 

لانهاببساطه هى اكسير الحياه بجانب الحب. الرومانسيه تجعل الحب يعيش ويعيش الى المنتهى تجعل الحياه اكثر جمالا................
 
 مرحباً بكم وجولة ممتعة في تاكسي الرومانسية

ميرسى كتييييييييييير ياحبى على ضيافتك الجميله دى واتمنى اكون جاوبت صح ههههههههههههه

بجد اتمنى انى اكون قصدى كنت ضيف خفيف عليكم 

بت ياروزى استنى هنا مش انتى اللى ضايفانى يلا بقى ادفعى للتاكس ههههههههههه وماتنسيش زودى البونديره شويه عشان انا دوشت التاكسى معايا ههههههههههههه
 

:36_3_16::36_3_16::36_3_16::36_3_16:
 
 ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه من عنيا يا حبي هزودله الاجرة عشان خاطر عيونك يا جميل هههههههههه

كلامك جامد جدا يا توتا ونجحتي في الاختبار هههههههههه

ربنا يسعدك يا قمر​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه من عنيا يا حبي هزودله الاجرة عشان خاطر عيونك يا جميل هههههههههه
> 
> كلامك جامد جدا يا توتا ونجحتي في الاختبار هههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يسعدك يا قمر​




نجحت هاااااااااااااا هييييييييييييي هههههههههههههه


وذاكرنا ونجحنا هههههههههه ويابخت الفرحان بنجاحه والناجح يرفع ايده هى ههههههههههه


ميرسى ياقمر تصدقى عندك حق اسهل من اسئله امتحانى ههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه عشان تعرفي بس 

اي خدمه ههههههههههه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه عشان تعرفي بس
> 
> اي خدمه ههههههههههه



هههههههههه تتردلك فى مواصله ههههههههههه

مــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــرســـــــــــــــــــــى
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه ميرسي يا حبيبتي ربنا يفرحك


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (34)

العضوة المباركة

*lovely dove*
​


----------



## lovely dove (22 يونيو 2011)

اولا مساء الفل والجمال لعيونك روزي ونبتدي بقي ربنا يستر:94:


هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟

لا في رجال كتير الجانب الرومانسي عندهم اكتر من البنات كمان
 اعتقد الرومانسية والاحساس المرهف ده تبع شخصية الانسان وحياته ومشاعره وليس جنسه 



ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟

اولا الحب الصادق الحب والعطاء بلا انتظار المقابل لانه المحبه لاتطلب ما لنفسها لانه انت بتدي لروحك لنصفك الثاني 

ثانيا الاحترام المتبادل وعدم جرح الاخر او الاساءة اليه ولو حصل انك غلط لاننا مش ملايكه 
لازم نبادر بالاعتزار المحترم وده دليا علي تقديرك للاخر وحبك له 

ثالثا ان ربنا يكون معاكو في علاقتكم ببعض وننفذ وصاياه لينا وده كفيل بان المحبه تستمر وتنمو 


متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟

لما الاتنين يبقو مش شايفيين غير بعض 
وفي وسط الزحمه دي كلها محدش يبقي مالي عينك وقلبك من بين كل الناس غير شريك حياتك 
تبقو عارفين مزايا وعيوب بعض وقابلنها زي ماهي من غير ما احاول اخلي الاخر صورة مني 


لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟

لغة القلب صادقة جدااااااااااا لو كانت بين اتنين بيحبو بعض بجد وربنا تالتهم 
ولكن للاسف الناس هي اللي غيرت معناها 


لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ 

لان الحياة بدون رومانسيه هتكون كئيبه خاليه من المشاعر ومن المحبه وتبقي عقليه بحته وجافة
والرومانسيه دليل علي الحب الصادق 
وثانيا بتسدد الاحتياجات النفسيه للانسان وهي رغبته في انه يشعر انه محبوب ومقبول من الاخر 



وميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده ياروزي وعلي استضافتك ليا 
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر علي كلامك

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (35)

العسوله اوي

مرمورة
​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

ايه التدبيسة دي يا ست روزي
مااااااااااااااااااااااااااشي
بعدين تعالي هنا فين الفيونكة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده انا هزاولك مزاولة 
صبرك عليا بس

احم احم
علي فكرة الاسئلة صعبة جداااااااااااا
وده ظلم في حد ذاته


هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى

بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟
لا طبعا الرومانسية للانثي وللرجل
هو يمكن البنت بتميل ليها اكتر من الولد بس ده بسبب ظروف الدنيا
الولد بيكون عملي اكتر من البنت شوية بس لما يجي وقت الرومانسية بيبقي حد تاني خالص
وبرده في ولاد رومانسيين اكتر من البنات
بس هقولك ملحوظة البنت الرومانسية لما تحب ترتبط هتدور علي الولد الرومانسي والعكس


ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟
امممممممممممممممممممم
حب + حنان + اهتمام + تفاهم + غيرة معقولة ( بهارات الحب ) + تحمل + احتواء
كل المقادير دي مهمة جدا وممكن اكون نسيت حاجات تانية بس القاعدة الاساسية اللي هتبني عليها اي علاقة هي التفاهم
لو مفيش تفاهم متكامل بين الاتنين اي حاجة هتتبني في العلاقة هتتهد بسهولة وبسرعة


متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟

اقولك علي حاجة يا روزي انا حسيتها اهم حاجة بين اي اتنين مرتبطين ان ربنا يكون مبارك ارتباطهم وموجود بينهم
وقتها هيبعد الشيطان عنهم ومش هيكون في اي مشاكل او خلافات
بعد موضوع وجود ربنا
الحب بيكون كامل الدسم لما الاتنين يبقوا واحد في التفكير وفي الاحساس وفي كل حاجة
لازم انا وهو نكون بنكمل بعض في كل حاجة
جميل اوي لما حد يتعب والتاني يحس بيه حتي لو مش معاه
جميل لو مش تتكلمي بس هو يقولك علي اللي في دماغك سواء يحس بيه او يقراه من عينيكي
وزي ما قولتلك قبل كده الغيرة دي حاجة اساسية في الحب
انا عن نفسي بحب التحكم بس مش بحب التحكم علي الفاضي والمليان سواء انا اتحكم فيه او هو يتحكم فيا
لما يكون هو تعبان يبقي انا اول حد يجيله علشان بيرتاح معايا 
لما يكدب علي الناس كلها ويضحك في وشهم علشان يداري حزنه بس يجي قدامي ومش يعرف يكدب عليا
وبصراحة اساسي يكون في شوية دلع في النص 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟

هي المفروض دايما بتكون صادقة بس بتخون في حالة واحدة
لو العقل مش بيفكر معاها ولو انا عطيتله معطيات غلط طبيعي لغته هتكون غلط


لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟ 

انا هتكلم عن نفسي
انا رومانسية جدا وبالنسبة ليا هي حاجة اساسية في حياتي ويمكن ده اللي بيتعبني
الحياة من غير رومانسية تبقي حياة فاترة ومش ليها طعم ابدا

وبس يا بت كفاية عليكي كده
وحسابنا بعدين يا هانم يا بتاعت التاكسي انتي​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه نورتي يا حبي

وحساب ايه اللي بعدين تصدقي شكلي هاخد منك اجره بقي كجر شكل

عشان انتي زبونه عملتي قلق في المرور والطريق العام ودفعتيني مخالفه بسببك ههههههههههه

ها يا رومانسي انت ههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه نورتي يا حبي
> 
> وحساب ايه اللي بعدين تصدقي شكلي هاخد منك اجره بقي كجر شكل
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
ما انا عارفة ان اي مكان ادخله لازم ينور ياختي
ولا هتطولي مني مليم واحد يا بت
انا اعمل اللي انا عايزاه في اي مكان وفي اي حتة
اه بطلجة
بس يا بت بتكسف بقي انا
الله
​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ما انا عارفة ان اي مكان ادخله لازم ينور ياختي
> ولا هتطولي مني مليم واحد يا بت
> انا اعمل اللي انا عايزاه في اي مكان وفي اي حتة
> ...




اممممممممممم بلطجه كمان:t9::t9:

بت انتي انزلي هش يلا مش هركبك تاني انتي نصابه هههههههههه:t30::t30::t30::smil8::smil8:


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (36)

وهي العضوة المباركة
​
 *white.angel *​ 

​


----------



## white.angel (20 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ومعانا الضيفة رقم (36)
> 
> وهي العضوة المباركة
> ​
> ...



*العضو الذى تحاول الاتصال به غير متاح ...*
*حاول القرن القادم* ​


----------



## sparrow (20 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *العضو الذى تحاول الاتصال به غير متاح ...*
> *حاول القرن القادم* ​


 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

هههههههه اوك يا وايت مفيش مشكلة يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

*ومعانا الضيفة رقم (36)

وهي العضوة النشيطة
​
مارين ​*


----------



## Bent Christ (21 يوليو 2011)

اولا شكرااااااااااا يا روزى عالدعوه الجميله دى
ثانيا الاسئله دى صعبه شويه
بس اوك هحاول



روزي86 قال:


> يا مساء الورد على احلى روزايه​
> 
> هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى​
> 
> ...



بس خلاااااااااص بس الاسئله دى من بره المنهج على فكره​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمره علي كلامك العسل زيك

نورتي الموضوع كله​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

ومعانا الضيف رقم (37)

العضو المبارك

بوب كمبيوتر
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (21 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ومعانا الضيف رقم (37)
> 
> العضو المبارك
> 
> ...




ايوووووووووووووووووون حد بينده عليا 
هههههههههههههههههه




> بدعوة من تاكسي الرومانسية




ميرسي ليكِ ياروزي علي الدعوة الجميلة دي 



> هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
> 
> بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟



لا الرومانسيه للرجل قبل الانثى لأن الراجل أما بيبقي رومانسي بيدي الفرصة للأنثي انها تديه كل رومانسيتها



> ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟



الرومانسية عمرها مابتتوصف بمقادير الدنيا 

بس ممكن نقول حب + رقة في المعاملة 



> متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟



اما يكون في احساس بعدم النقص  في  المشاعر من الطرف التانى ويكون في توافق في كل حاجة 



> لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟



لغة القلب صادقه لكن فى ناس كتير بيستغلو الضحك على القلوب لانه ماعندهومش  قلب



> لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟



للحصول علي أفضل حياة وأجمل حب 
لان الرومانسيه اصل الحب والحب هوا الى اتبنى عليه الدنيا

ميرسي علي الجولة دي ياروزي ويارب ماكنش تقلت في الحساب 

وكنت ضيف خفيف

ههههههههههه

ربنا يخليكِ ​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي كتير ليك يا بوب

دايما منور المواضيع بمرورك الجميل

ربنا يفرحك​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يوليو 2011)

احم احم
التاكسي هنا فاضي يا انسة انتي صح كده ؟؟؟؟
وطبعا انتي فاهماني عايزة اعمل ايه
ده انا هطلع عينيكي اصلا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههه حتي لو فاضي مش فاضي عشان خاطرك

كوبه في وشك ههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

ومعانا الضيف رقم (38)

هو العضو المبارك

سرجيوس
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا باشا الرب معك



> 1\هل الرومانسية للأنثى فقط تحت مسمى
> 
> بس بنات أم الرجل له جانب منه؟


الرومانسية للجميع
ولكن البنت اكتر ,وفالرجال اقل

 2


> \ما مقادير كيكة الرومانسية حتى يتذوقها الأثنان بنكهة الفراولة .؟



هههههههههههه بصى علشان الرومانسية تطلع بنكهة حلوة لاوم تكون النار منخفضة بمعنى منزودش المشاكل ومنغرش كتير
  3


> \متى يكون الحب }Love كامل الدسم للمشاعر .؟


منذ اللحظات الاولى

 4


> \لغة القلب صادقة أم تخون .؟



القلب دوما صادق اذا كان الحب متبادل بين الطرفين
وممكن يخون لو الطرف الاخر بيلعب بيك
بس انتى اهتمى بقلبك انتى وملكيش دعوة بغيرك ,يعنى لما قلبك يقول انا بحبة يبقى بتحبية فعلا



> 5\لماذا نحتاج للرومانسية .؟



الرومانسية كالماء والهواء فهل يمكن لك ان تعيش بلا ماء ولا هواء؟
واخيرا اقول للسواق نزلنى على جنب
ترلملمململمملململ
ههههههه
 
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههه جميل كلامك يا سرجيوس

نورت الموضوع كله

ربنا يفرحك​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعة احنا عايزين نعمل ثورة بقي
عايزين البت روزي هي اللي تبقي فيها برده وهي اللي تجاوب علي الاسئلة​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههه بت انتي شرك غرق مواضيعي

اللي بينا انتهي خلاص زهقت منك هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## كوك (25 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يا جماعة احنا عايزين نعمل ثورة بقي​
> 
> عايزين البت روزي هي اللي تبقي فيها برده وهي اللي تجاوب علي الاسئلة​


 
*طبعاا منغير ما تقولى روزى اصلاا *
*لازم تعمل كده طبعااا*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2011)

شارع الهرم لو سمحتي يا روزي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يوليو 2011)

انا بس كنت عايزة اشارك و اقول بجد موضوع حلوووووووو
خالص و بجد مشاركات الاعضاء فيه ذي العسل
ربنا يبارككم ​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه بت انتي شرك غرق مواضيعي
> 
> اللي بينا انتهي خلاص زهقت منك هههههههههههههههههههه​




براحتي يا بت وبعدين انتي اللي جيبتيه لنفسك وتستاهلي
علي قلبك يا كوبة​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يوليو 2011)

كوك قال:


> *طبعاا منغير ما تقولى روزى اصلاا *
> *لازم تعمل كده طبعااا*​




احلي حاجة فيك يا كوك انك معايا علي الخط دايما
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *طبعاا منغير ما تقولى روزى اصلاا *
> *لازم تعمل كده طبعااا*​




ههههههههههههه يالهوي علي الشر


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شارع الهرم لو سمحتي يا روزي
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههه حاضر من عنيا هتوهكم كلكم:94:


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

moky قال:


> انا بس كنت عايزة اشارك و اقول بجد موضوع حلوووووووو
> خالص و بجد مشاركات الاعضاء فيه ذي العسل
> ربنا يبارككم ​



ميرسي لزوقك يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> براحتي يا بت وبعدين انتي اللي جيبتيه لنفسك وتستاهلي
> علي قلبك يا كوبة​




ههههههههه اه طبعا يا حبي براحتك

سامحني يارب:94:


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

ومعانا الضيفة رقم (39)

المشرفة 

روكااااااااااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ومعانا الضيفة رقم (39)
> 
> المشرفة
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا روزي*
*انا بعتذر علي الموضوع *
*معلش مش هقدر*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

ولا يهمك يا روكا

بردو نورتي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ولا يهمك يا روكا
> 
> بردو نورتي​


*ميرسي منورة بيكي*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي منورة بيكي*​




وبيكي يا قمر:08:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وبيكي يا قمر:08:


*ربنا يخليكي*​


----------

